# 4 banger Toyota pickup as a wood hauler? (Show me your Toyota hauling!)



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 24, 2011)

As you can tell from my handle I love my Powerstroke (International) diesel, but its a regular cab which doesn't really work that well with a growing family and a large breed dog. Long story short the F-350 is going up for sale in order to finance a kiddie mover (Ford Escape probably) for the wife that will give us, two car seats, and the dog (cargo area) some breathing room on long trips. I will take over driving my wife's Corolla to work which is an 80 mile round trip so I'll see a major reduction in fuel bills  I still need to be able to move firewood though-that's where my old Toyota truck comes in. I inherited it when my uncle passed away-160K on the truck but only 90K or so on the 22RE because the timing belt let go at one point which destroyed the valve train and a few pistons so he had it rebuilt. Mechanically it's pretty solid but it needs a clutch, new rear main seal, shocks, brakes, basic tune-up, etc... The 5 speed trans is good as is the transfer case/hubs. The plan is once we get our vehicle situation straightened out to give the 'Yota a little TLC in the form of rust repair, new wheels and tires, and other small stuff. Basically I want to set it up as a go anywhere woodhauler with a small box (don't want to lose too much bed space) for my saws and other stuff, and a good hitch to pull a 4x8 single axle trailer. If I can set it up to haul a full cord between the bed and trailer I'll be happy. There was a thread a long time ago about guys who haul with four cylinders, so how about a thread for Toyota woodhaulers! The thing I'm looking forward to most with this truck is how maneuverable it is. In my younger days I would take it wheeling on ATV trails-hell, a decent sized 4x4 quad could pull it out if need be. So let's see those Toyota woodhaulers and tell us what you did to it (power upgrades, brake upgrades, helper springs, airbags, etc...). Here's mine:












Here's an example of some of the rust on the frame. I honestly don't think it looks that bad. I once owned a '77 Land Cruiser so I know what bad frame rust looks like :shocked:


----------



## fast*st (Oct 24, 2011)

Smaller trucks need narrower roads. I'd score some more agressive off road tires depending on the terrain where your wood lives, if its not too muddy actually those tires would be fine. Another option would be a lunchbox locker in the rear diff, they're not for rock crawling or high horsepower but they'll work just fine to add a little more grip when the truck gets twisted. Using 4x low will save your clutch a lot and let you carefully creep along over bumps and stumps. Sometimes I think I can move wood faster with the 4x4 diesel gator than with a pickup.


----------



## bluestem (Oct 24, 2011)

No help with the upgrades here, but that truck looks exactly like my brothers. And by chance he is looking to get rid of it, I think it has maybe 110,000 miles on it and I have been contemplating whether it would be useful or not.


----------



## fast*st (Oct 24, 2011)

Any pictures of the 350?


----------



## spanky1205 (Oct 24, 2011)

If I were in your shoes I would fix the problems I am aware of. After making the trip to the woods a couple of times I would then decide what to fix or upgrade.

This is just me thinking outloud. How heavy will the trailer be fully loaded? Since you will be using a small pickup would it be worth the money adding trailer brakes to your setup? Whats the point of getting going if you cant stop? Again that is me asking more than offering.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 24, 2011)

I like big trucks, but in the woods here in the Ozarks a Toyota 4x4 works for me. I can snake this thing through the woods where a fullsize truck can not go.

Here's my 94 wood hauler with 265,000 miles, all original, only work done was a timing belt, starter and front brakes. Still has org clutch and rear brakes.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2011)

I had two 22R equipped Toyota 4x4 Xtra Cab pickups, a 1985 I bought new and a 1994 I bought used to replace it with. I got 162K on the first one before I sold it, never replaced the shocks and got 82K out of the original tires (I still have them and the original rims). It was only on the 3rd set of tires when I sold it, but I did replace the alternator 2 or 3 times. The second one I sold after our second daughter was born as it was not a good hauler for small kids.

I used the 85 for hauling wood and all sorts of things, including a 16' equipment trailer that weighs 2K empty. I never loaded it with a car or tractor, but did haul lumber, trailers and farm equipment on it.

I think you will be fine once you get the bugs worked out.


----------



## ancy (Oct 24, 2011)

1997 Toyota T100 stock 160,000 miles family of 4 2/3s


----------



## audible fart (Oct 24, 2011)

4 cylinder toyotas rule. I have an 04 tacoma reg cab 4x4. I love it. My requirements when buying a truck are simple:

1. Standard transmission

2. Manual crank windows and manually operated door locks.

Since most truck companies just sell automatic trucks full of tons of electronical bull####, i was glad to find the Tacoma. No metrosexual trucks for me, thanks.

Bought it at 60k, have 113k now. Zero problems of course. I did replace the leaf springs with 2.5" lift skyjackers after i completely used up the stock ones. Put 2 inch lift spacers on the front to level it out. I pull a 6x12 landscaping trailer with it all the time. Won't win many races, but i know what's gonna happen when i turn the key. Every time. Don't wanna post a pic because i have stalkers on this site that would fap to a pic of my truck. Toyota rules.


----------



## Somesawguy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have an 89 that I use when I'm scrounging. It's bone stock though. I do want to add a rear window protector of some sort, but haven't quite figured out how to add one without some welding or $$. You could probably put a small box on there, but I find when you have the bed full, that's about all she really likes for weight anyway. 

Even if you don't lock your front hubs, putting it in 4Low helps alot with getting around the yard or wood trails. A locker would be nice, but I have yet to get stuck with mine in the woods.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 24, 2011)

My dad had a 79 toyota 2wd pickup (i was too young to remember much about it. Then he traded that in for an 84 2wd pickup with the 22re. All i remember about it was during the entire time he had it he replaced a battery, front pads, and a water pump over the course of about 10 years. We had corollas, camrys, and one cressida (awesome car) over the years, and all were great machines. I wish they still made the t100. If i wasn't so happy with my tacoma, i'd love a 5 speed reg cab 4x4 t100.


----------



## ancy (Oct 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> My dad had a 79 toyota 2wd pickup (i was too young to remember much about it. Then he traded that in for an 84 2wd pickup with the 22re. All i remember about it was during the entire time he had it he replaced a battery, front pads, and a water pump over the course of about 10 years. We had corollas, camrys, and one cressida (awesome car) over the years, and all were great machines. I wish they still made the t100. If i wasn't so happy with my tacoma, i'd love a 5 speed reg cab 4x4 t100.


 
I love my T100 and like you I wish they still made them. I bought mine off my FILs lease from the dealer where he was the manager. 4 years old with 55,000 miles for $11,600, wow wish I could do that again. Wife is all over me to get a new truck with the one on the way puts us at 5 in our family, but many a hunting/fishing trips with 5 adults in that truck I think we will be fine with the 3 little ones in the back.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 24, 2011)

Hauling and towing, it will do it. But I'd just give it a little grace, and not overload it. A 5x10 trailer for wood and the box can hold tools. 

They don't have the best capacity for hauling, and can sag if you overload it too many times. 

Someone else on here always points out- Hubs, bearings, shocks, and brakes, only compliment the frame.

I've only rusted out more than most will ever have to own, beach and hot shot lawn crews, and love them- 84 to 89's the best....

Among others we're down to two 4 Runners in our family at the moment, but I have 15 yo coming up on a birthday, and I have told her for years its was going to be an 88.

If you want to haul a whole cord, I suggest a beater 1992 Ford I-6 five speed 150 and a 6x12 trailer with 3500# axle.


----------



## ratso (Oct 24, 2011)

I used my 4x4 single cab 4 cylinder to pull a trailer to clean out 15 acres of walnut trees.The clutch was cooked in 3 months. I still have the truck hall lots of wood just not a trailer.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 24, 2011)

my old 80 hauled wood no problem , i miss it :msp_sad:


----------



## borat (Oct 24, 2011)

Yo ancy:

Does that T100 have the 3.4 V6? 

I've got a 1996 with the 3.4 engine and I haven't touched anything on it other than tires, batteries and fluids. Mine only has 45K miles on it and is in excellent condition. I haven't spent a dime on repairs in fifteen years but since the truck is getting long in the tooth, I'm thinking that maybe I should be carrying out some of the preventative maintenance and in particular, the timing belt. From what I've read, if one is changing the timing belt, they should also change the water pump. Problem is that the truck has been such a great vehicle, I'm a bit reluctant to bring to Toyota to have it worked on. If I do bring it in, it will be to a Toyota dealership. Might cost more but I'm confident they're probably the best people to do the work. 

The external serpentine belt still looks like new hence my reluctance to mess with the timing belt. However, I'm fully aware that if the timing belt let's go, there will be serious consequences. 

Have you had the timing belt changed on yours? Anyone else out there with the 3.4 V6 who hasn't changed the timing belt as per maintenance schedule (5 years/90K miles, whichever comes first)?


----------



## lly_duramax (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is my 81... 




It will work but you will have to make a few more trips than you did in your 350.


----------



## ancy (Oct 24, 2011)

borat said:


> Yo ancy:
> 
> Does that T100 have the 3.4 V6?
> 
> ...


 
It has the 3.4 V6 and from what I am told at some point the got ride of the belts and went to gears or a chain, I don't remember. When I hit 100,000 I had it gone through and tuned up that's when I thought I would do the timing belt but they said they changed that. Mine has had so problems but nothing major. 45,000 miles, do you drive anywhere? Bringing it to an x toyota worker tomorrow for new rotors and a wine in the rear end I will ask about the timing belt again.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 24, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


>


 
just who do you think you are driving over the grass like that!?
:msp_angry:


----------



## alderman (Oct 24, 2011)

*It's not a Toyota, but......*

I hauled plenty of wood in this little Nissan over the years. I must admit most of the hauling from my wood cutting area to home was down hill. Wouldn't maintain highway speed uphill even without a load and putting some wood in it cut that back quite a bit. By the way this just had a little four cylinder motor.

I bought the trailer when I got tired of climbing into the canopy. My concern with it was getting too much of a load and brake issues on the long downhill run. I kept the loads light and never a problem.


----------



## pants on fire (Oct 24, 2011)

ancy said:


> It has the 3.4 V6 and from what I am told at some point the got ride of the belts and went to gears or a chain, I don't remember. When I hit 100,000 I had it gone through and tuned up that's when I thought I would do the timing belt but they said they changed that. Mine has had so problems but nothing major. 45,000 miles, do you drive anywhere? Bringing it to an x toyota worker tomorrow for new rotors and a wine in the rear end I will ask about the timing belt again.


 
I do all my scrounging with my 2006 taco 4x4. I know the 2005s and beyond have timing chains. The scrounging has been good to me this year. I have hauled more loads thani can count. A couple years ago when i was buying wood, my wood guypulled a trailer with taco that looked just like the original poster's.


----------



## NMman (Oct 25, 2011)

'83--hauling some big juniper rounds out of the forest last weekend.View attachment 204365


----------



## trailmaker (Oct 25, 2011)

audible fart said:


> 4 cylinder toyotas rule. I have an 04 tacoma reg cab 4x4. I love it. My requirements when buying a truck are simple:
> 
> 1. Standard transmission
> 
> ...



Fap away stalkers!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 25, 2011)

My '92 Toy has been the best little motorized wheelbarrow I've ever owned. Uses about 1qt of oil per change, and has a sensor (TPS I think) going out, but has been dead reliable otherwise. 159K, 2wd, 22RE/5spd. It's a complete stripper, armstrong steering, 2 1/4-60 AC (Both side windows and wings open, 60mph) vinyl everything, no tilt/cruise, manual windows/locks. I got it for $700 from my BIL who makes substantially more than my E-5 pay and couldn't stand it's inconveniences and lack of 4wd. I'll get an 87-94 Taco 4wd at some point, but I need a S.S. right now which is about the same price as a decent Taco around these parts. Now if I could only find one with the 2L-TE or newer 4cyl Turbo-diesel engine....:bang: It may have a set of Hellwig or Timbren helpers in it's future, as well as slotted/cross-drilled rotors for some addt'l whoa. I'm not concerned about the lack of go, but if I ever am, I'll swap in a pwr steering rack, V-6 rear end and then a 4.3 V6/NV4500 and be done with it.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

Richard_ said:


> my old 80 hauled wood no problem , i miss it :msp_sad:


 
Man, that looks like my Tacoma's grandfather. With bigger tires and more lift. Love it. Did you sell it?


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

pants on fire said:


> I do all my scrounging with my 2006 taco 4x4. I know the 2005s and beyond have timing chains. The scrounging has been good to me this year. I have hauled more loads thani can count. A couple years ago when i was buying wood, my wood guypulled a trailer with taco that looked just like the original poster's.


 
The 3rz motor in my 2004 2.7 Tacoma indeed has a timing chain. What motor is in your truck?


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Fap away stalkers!


 
Yea, that's my truck. I painted those stock steel rims flat black after sanding them down. Looks good contrasting the white paint. Timelessly utilitarian. How much was that awesome headache rack?


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

alderman said:


> I hauled plenty of wood in this little Nissan over the years. I must admit most of the hauling from my wood cutting area to home was down hill. Wouldn't maintain highway speed uphill even without a load and putting some wood in it cut that back quite a bit. By the way this just had a little four cylinder motor.
> 
> I bought the trailer when I got tired of climbing into the canopy. My concern with it was getting too much of a load and brake issues on the long downhill run. I kept the loads light and never a problem.


 
I used to have a 1996 nissan 4 banger reg cab from 96 til about 2005. Until it became a little to intimate with a Jeep liberty.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

borat said:


> Yo ancy:
> 
> Does that T100 have the 3.4 V6?
> 
> ...



Last year i was bull S'ting with a guy that is certified as specializing in toyota and owns a shop. I asked him if he'd had any 3rz 4 banger trucks blow a timing chain. He said none. He's been open 15 years.


----------



## grapplermi (Oct 26, 2011)

I vote that you stay in the 7.3 family and get your wife an excursion, the King of SUVs! At least you'll be able to pull some serious trailers with it if you need to.


----------



## borat (Oct 26, 2011)

yancy:

As far as I know, all of the T-100 3.4 liter V6 (5VZ-FE) engines have a timing belt. According to the service schedule the belt is supposed to be changed at 90K miles or five years. The good news is that the engine is a non-interference design. Meaning that if the belt breaks, the vehicle stops but you don't end up with valves in the piston. With that knowledge, I'm not so sure that I'm in a hurry to get the belt changed now. 

As far as driving the truck, I use it for going to camp/bush mostly or if I need to pick up something that won't fit in a car. Otherwise, I use the wife's Camry or one of my bikes.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 26, 2011)

grapplermi said:


> I vote that you stay in the 7.3 family and get your wife an excursion, the King of SUVs! At least you'll be able to pull some serious trailers with it if you need to.



:hmm3grin2orange: I want an EX sooooo bad...it's just not in the budget though. I figure I can raise enough cash with the sale of the 7.3L that I can get her into something with a nice low payment/short payoff period. Then in a couple of years when that's paid off and we have a little more money in the bank I'll go on the hunt for an '07-'08 F-350 DRW Crew Cab.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 26, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I want an EX sooooo bad...it's just not in the budget though. I figure I can raise enough cash with the sale of the 7.3L that I can get her into something with a nice low payment/short payoff period. Then in a couple of years when that's paid off and we have a little more money in the bank I'll go on the hunt for an '07-'08 F-350 DRW Crew Cab.


 
Good lord why? That has the lousy 6 leaker engine. The newer 6.4 was even worse. There are nice 7.3 duallies around that are being well preserved by old people hauling 5th wheels to AZ every year.


----------



## pants on fire (Oct 26, 2011)

audible fart said:


> The 3rz motor in my 2004 2.7 Tacoma indeed has a timing chain. What motor is in your truck?




I have the 4.0L 6cyl. Not sure if the 4cyl has a belt or chain. I'd guess that since your 2004 does, they probably stayed that way in the 2005+.


----------



## shane438 (Oct 26, 2011)

View attachment 204427
View attachment 204427


94 Xtra-cab, 31x10.50 tires, stock suspension, 22RE, 5 speed, 349,000 miles(new crate engine at 328,000 due to water pump failure resulting in major overheating and head failure). I've lost count hou much wood I've haulled in this, all my wood since '96. With the flat pieces as improvised racks and careful stacking I can haul a rick along with my saw, gas, oil and an axe or 3. Thats my 288xp between the wood and the cab. cut and busted 7 ricks this past Sat., hauled 5 that way.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 26, 2011)

Highbeam said:


> Good lord why? That has the lousy 6 leaker engine. The newer 6.4 was even worse. There are nice 7.3 duallies around that are being well preserved by old people hauling 5th wheels to AZ every year.



I figure by then the 7.3Ls that are left will be pretty tired, it might be possible to find a decent one though. The first year 6.0L was a nightmare but the subsequent years were fine.


----------



## trailmaker (Oct 26, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Yea, that's my truck. I painted those stock steel rims flat black after sanding them down. Looks good contrasting the white paint. Timelessly utilitarian. How much was that awesome headache rack?


 

Black rims look good, it's on my to do list. That rack was about 650$. With the headache rack and the full coating of Line-x I can toss splits in from 20 feet away without worrying too much.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 26, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I like big trucks, but in the woods here in the Ozarks a Toyota 4x4 works for me. I can snake this thing through the woods where a fullsize truck can not go.
> 
> Here's my 94 wood hauler with 265,000 miles, all original, only work done was a timing belt, starter and front brakes. Still has org clutch and rear brakes.


 
A friend of mine had that exact toyota in the blue color. We pulled a lexus out of a ditch with it in a snowstorm An elderly lady ran into it and totalled it. He was destroyed. He'd been talking about how he wanted to take it to at least 600k.


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 26, 2011)

I posted these pictures in the "Wood Hauler" thread:










I've got a modified 22RTE turbo engine under the hood and 3.90 gears (stock were 4.10) for a little better mileage. The rear springs consist of a stock replacement main leaf and leaves pulled from the spring pack of a 91 2WD 1/2 ton Chevy then shortened to fit the Toyota main leaf. I put plastic spring slides between the leaves and the truck rides far better than it ever did stock. I was worried about the axle but after looking up every part in an 89 1 ton single wheel rear axle and comparing them to the parts in my 4wd axle, no worries there. Toyota builds the 4wd axle the same as the 1 ton. But if there are problems I'll find a Ford 9" with 3.90 gears to install. The truck will consistently haul more wood than the brakes should be trying to stop so I may have to do something there. You can read more about the truck here: 1991 Toyota Pickup

Overall your truck doesn't look like a typical rusty Toyota from this area. Check the frame where the front hangers for the rear springs are attached. That's a common place to find rust, esp. on the passenger side. The section of the frame around the round brace over the rear axle is typical, but be sure and check the round brace for rust. The countershaft bearings in the trans will fail with high mileage and it's exaggerated with heavy loads. You can hear it as whining in every gear except 4th. I've got 200k+ on my truck and the trans is on the way out. It makes more noise on the highway than the tires and I have to hold it in 1st gear when taking off. I have a replacement trans waiting to go in after wood gathering is over. You want to haul a trailer but I'm not sure the trailer should carry much weight. The truck is light enough in the rear that a heavy trailer could push it around pretty good. But maybe a small trailer for tools would work. I still don't feel my truck is ready to haul my tandem axle car trailer but maybe I'm just being too cautious.

I'm a GM guy from way back but I've owned 3 Yotas and none of them have let me down. I'm sure yours will work hard if you ask it to haul wood.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 27, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


> As you can tell from my handle I love my Powerstroke (International) diesel, but its a regular cab which doesn't really work that well with a growing family and a large breed dog. Long story short the F-350 is going up for sale in order to finance a kiddie mover (Ford Escape probably) for the wife that will give us, two car seats, and the dog (cargo area) some breathing room on long trips. I will take over driving my wife's Corolla to work which is an 80 mile round trip so I'll see a major reduction in fuel bills  I still need to be able to move firewood though-that's where my old Toyota truck comes in. I inherited it when my uncle passed away-160K on the truck but only 90K or so on the 22RE because the timing belt let go at one point which destroyed the valve train and a few pistons so he had it rebuilt. Mechanically it's pretty solid but it needs a clutch, new rear main seal, shocks, brakes, basic tune-up, etc... The 5 speed trans is good as is the transfer case/hubs. The plan is once we get our vehicle situation straightened out to give the 'Yota a little TLC in the form of rust repair, new wheels and tires, and other small stuff. Basically I want to set it up as a go anywhere woodhauler with a small box (don't want to lose too much bed space) for my saws and other stuff, and a good hitch to pull a 4x8 single axle trailer. If I can set it up to haul a full cord between the bed and trailer I'll be happy. There was a thread a long time ago about guys who haul with four cylinders, so how about a thread for Toyota woodhaulers! The thing I'm looking forward to most with this truck is how maneuverable it is. In my younger days I would take it wheeling on ATV trails-hell, a decent sized 4x4 quad could pull it out if need be. So let's see those Toyota woodhaulers and tell us what you did to it (power upgrades, brake upgrades, helper springs, airbags, etc...). Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had one just like it! A '90. Got it on internet from a kid in RI. Had less than 100,000 miles. Used it for 6 yrs getting wood. Great on the dirt biker trails. Traded it in on the wifes 2002. 3rd one but they're skimping on the carbon in the steel. Toyota replaced the whole frame. Cost them $12,000!


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 27, 2011)

The 2 4 Runners I have have their original timing belts. As someone else psoted, not an interference valve train, so its okay if it breaks comapred to an interference train.

More likley the rad will need changed or the water pump, do all three at once and call it a lifetime.





This is what kills Toyotas of this era....


----------



## audible fart (Oct 28, 2011)

1project2many said:


> I posted these pictures in the "Wood Hauler" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice project write up


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 28, 2011)

*Here's my Toy*























I stepped up to the tundra after owning a T100 for a year. It had too much rust and I wanted a v8 so I could pull a 4x8 trailer load as well. I've put bags in the back as you can tell from the pics. I also have the E rated Duratrac's w/ 75lbs in them. I'll have to dig up some T pics.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

*Not a pickup*

But here's my 88 4runner w/ 4 cyl.






It's no longer gay ass purple. Great little trucks. As you can see the rear springs need to be beefed up and as 1project2many said watch for rust in those two spots. My rocker is starting to go just behind pass side door. Mine had headers and a flowmaster installed by the previous owner and it seems stronger than my brothers stock 93 pickup. I doubt it was worth the effort and cash though. I'm at 209,000 and going strong. Put a used trans in it last year when I lost fifth gear, if you really want to make yours bullet proof you can buy one from Marlin Crawler. Heard great things about them. There are a ton of forums out there on these trucks with info on how to beef them up. IMO, you won't find a better base to start with than a yota pickup for getting into and out of the woods.


----------



## jhoff310 (Oct 28, 2011)

ok its time to show off my YO. Its far from pretty, it was in showroom condition when we bought it 15 years ago off my ex brother in law. I have beat the tar out of it. enjoy

Jeff


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's my old T:









Jeff, that's nuts!! I can't believe you haven't broken any springs and/or bump stops. :eek2:


----------



## jhoff310 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nuts is a good word for it. No I havent broken any springs. For only being a half ton truck it will take a beating. A few years ago I had over a ton of field boulders on it and drove it home <only 8 miles> and it drove better loaded than unloaded. That load of wood came from a block away. I normally dont overload it THAT bad, but I do load her up.

Jeff


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice trucks! Little did I know that Toyotas were doing so much wood hauling! Springs and brakes are definitely on my list of improvements along with some better wheels and at least 31s. I don't really want to lift it, but it would be nice to fit 33s. We'll see...


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out my avatar...

86 SR5 with the 22RE, bone stock except for pretty aggressive tires. This is the third I've had since '88 and they've been terrific for me. I greatly prefer the 22R engine for it's reliability and pluck, but it is dog-slow, I'll say. Who cares. I would stay away from oversize tires, you've got to let this engine spin a little bit if you're carrying loads. Having said that, the low range range transmission has gotten me through some unbelievable stuff in the woods with the help pf moderately aggressive tires.

I've built fences in the bed so I can pile wood up and I can hold about two-thirds of a chord. If I were going very far though (I don't), I'd cut it some slack and go a bit lighter.

Wonderful, reliable trucks. This one is probably too far gone to do a whole lot more repairs to... but I'll sure by another when the time comes.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 3, 2011)

*It's Battery Time*

Warm today, but on a high 30's day a few days ago my battery in my 04 Tacoma seemed alarmingly tired. Bought the truck pristine @ carmax in 2008 w/ 60k on it. The battery looked brand new when i bought it from them. But that was 4 freaking years ago already which blows my mind because it seems like about a year to me. I'm definately not going with optima. All i want is slightly higher cold cranking amps and a warranty would be nice. 40 minutes till Autozone opens. At which time i very well may "get in the zone." Also will check with evil walmart. 4 years out of a battery is ok for me. Might grab wipers and a jug of MMO while i'm at it. I also have on the agenda to grease the driveshafts and put a final coat of Mother's wax on it before winter. Because these goofballs throw salt everywhere when it drizzles and is 42 degrees, so you have to stay on top of things with a Toyota here to keep it rust free. Which i do. I like my somewhat aggressive tires, but they sure are good at throwing rocks up at the paint. That, and all the torn up roads because they destroyed them via unneeded salt treatments. Went through a fair amount of touch up paint the other day.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 3, 2011)

ratso said:


> I used my 4x4 single cab 4 cylinder to pull a trailer to clean out 15 acres of walnut trees.The clutch was cooked in 3 months. I still have the truck hall lots of wood just not a trailer.



15 acres of trees is a huge job. What size trailer were you pulling? I really wouldn't want to pull anything more than the open 6x12 i already pull. When you were doing this job were you utilizing 4 low at all? The 2 or 3 times i realized when backing my loaded trailer up muddy hills in 4wd that i was burning clutch, i just put it in 4 low& didn't have to use the clutch at all. Anything low speed& high stress like that i friggin LOVE 4 low. I can leave it in gear backing up hills& let it get all the way down to idle without it threatening stalling simply because of the ultra low gearing.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Herman Caincow said:


> Warm today, but on a high 30's day a few days ago my battery in my 04 Tacoma seemed alarmingly tired. Bought the truck pristine @ carmax in 2008 w/ 60k on it. The battery looked brand new when i bought it from them. But that was 4 freaking years ago already which blows my mind because it seems like about a year to me. I'm definately not going with optima. All i want is slightly higher cold cranking amps and a warranty would be nice. 40 minutes till Autozone opens. At which time i very well may "get in the zone." Also will check with evil walmart. 4 years out of a battery is ok for me. Might grab wipers and a jug of MMO while i'm at it. I also have on the agenda to grease the driveshafts and put a final coat of Mother's wax on it before winter. Because these goofballs throw salt everywhere when it drizzles and is 42 degrees, so you have to stay on top of things with a Toyota here to keep it rust free. Which i do. I like my somewhat aggressive tires, but they sure are good at throwing rocks up at the paint. That, and all the torn up roads because they destroyed them via unneeded salt treatments. Went through a fair amount of touch up paint the other day.



The Walmart batteries hold up exceptionally well. Interstate is a good battery as well, but a little harder to find.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Herman Caincow said:


> 15 acres of trees is a huge job. What size trailer were you pulling? I really wouldn't want to pull anything more than the open 6x12 i already pull. When you were doing this job were you utilizing 4 low at all? The 2 or 3 times i realized when backing my loaded trailer up muddy hills in 4wd that i was burning clutch, i just put it in 4 low& didn't have to use the clutch at all. Anything low speed& high stress like that i friggin LOVE 4 low. I can leave it in gear backing up hills& let it get all the way down to idle without it threatening stalling simply because of the ultra low gearing.



I'll have to agree. 4Low is very handy. Sometimes I wish it was lower, but it's not bad. The nice thing about manual hubs is you can put it in 4Low without locking the hubs, and it's like having low range for 2wd. 

I still haven't quite figured out how to bypass the high idle circuit when the engine is cold.


----------



## headleyj (Nov 3, 2011)

I's not a Taco, but sill a Yoter.

bed full of oak in this pic plus an oak log on trailer
View attachment 205505







before lift and tires - looks kinds puny, but still love the pic with the backhoe in background
View attachment 205506


----------



## PEKS (Nov 3, 2011)

My son and I hauled all that maple away in the back of my 06 Tundra. 
I have being driving Toyota Pick ups for almost forty years now, all have been black and 4x4..


----------



## audible fart (Nov 3, 2011)

New battery is now installed. called around, settled on an everlast from walmart. About $90 after the core return. The old batt was a delco with 550 cranking amps, this one has 640. Can definately feel & hear it being far more alive on start up. 3 year warranty. Parts stores wanted about the same or $10 more for 500 cranking amp batteries.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 3, 2011)

headleyj said:


> I's not a Taco, but sill a Yoter.
> 
> bed full of oak in this pic plus an oak log on trailer
> View attachment 205505
> ...



you got helper springs or air bags or somethin under there? sure is sittin level for all that oak and heavy trailer !


----------



## Boydt8 (Nov 3, 2011)

*My toy*

I have not taken any pictures of my toyota, I should to show off the stuff I do in my 1988 toyota extended cab of course 4x4.
I haul juniper (12 loads last year) for fire wood.
Guide on a Trophy elk hunt/ and spring gobbler hunt.

The only problem I have with it was the drain plug in the rear end fell out, burnt the rear end out. Replaced it, now doing all the listed stuff above again.
The only modification I done was raised the front end up by tweaking up the torsion bars.
Oh, did I mention that I run super swampers on all 4's.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Nov 3, 2011)

Boydt8 said:


> The only modification I done was raised the front end up by tweaking up the torsion bars.



How do you do that and how much lift does it give you? Would you be able to run 33s just by doing that? I was thinking of just doing an add-a-leaf in the rear.


----------



## headleyj (Nov 3, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> you got helper springs or air bags or somethin under there? sure is sittin level for all that oak and heavy trailer !


Oh absolutely! Firestone airbags baby!!


----------



## Rosewoodsteel (Nov 5, 2011)

I have an 85 Toyota truck with approximately 130K, original miles. It's been a great little truck for me. The only thing I've pulled with it is my splitter, so I can't vouch for anything larger. But, this truck has done everything I have asked it to do. It is the only thing I have for hauling wood and it's amazing what I can get into it. I believe, however, the R22 has a timing chain, not a timing belt as previously mentioned. I bought her from a friend apprixomately 9 years ago. Paid $500 and put about $600 more into her (brakes, tailgate, new belts, etc.) 
These are great little work horses.


----------



## Boydt8 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Torsion bar lift*



IHDiesel73L said:


> How do you do that and how much lift does it give you? Would you be able to run 33s just by doing that? I was thinking of just doing an add-a-leaf in the rear.



I'll look for the information, if you could add a leaf, or add a block in the rear, you might be able to run 33's. 
you'd measure from the upper lip of the rim to the fender, from the factory it measures 13 inches, then tweek it up to 17 inches. But let me look for the info first


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 7, 2011)

you guys re-gearing when going to 33s on a 4cylinder taco?


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Nov 7, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> you guys re-gearing when going to 33s on a 4cylinder taco?



In doing a little reading I'm reconsidering the 33s. I'm going to stick with 31s and maybe still try to get some 4.56s because I want to be able to pull a trailer.


----------



## headleyj (Nov 7, 2011)

A great tacoma reference is ttora.com


----------



## 1project2many (Nov 7, 2011)

You've probably seen that these trucks came with 31's from the factory. Most of those had 4.56s but a select few got 4.88 gears. IMO if you're doing highway driving you're better off with a narrow tire. Years ago I had a truck with fairly small dia but wide tires and the 22R carbed engine couldn't ever get past 60 without drafting a semi.


----------



## Stew7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a recent load with my new Taco. There's plenty of good opportunities for free wood after some recent storm damage. I don't use a trailer frequently enough to buy one so I rent a Uhaul for $20/day whenever I need some extra hauling space.


----------



## tjbier (Nov 11, 2011)

FYI, my friend has a truck similar to your inherited one, he was just offered $7000+ from Toyota to buy it back as part of a recall on the rusty frame issue on those trucks. They figured 1.5 times market value and that was the payout, I haven't heard if he has gone through with it but you may want to look into it.



IHDiesel73L said:


> Here's an example of some of the rust on the frame. I honestly don't think it looks that bad. I once owned a '77 Land Cruiser so I know what bad frame rust looks like :shocked:


----------



## cowroy (Nov 14, 2011)

Well this is my 1983 pickup. It's not much but it does it's job, which is start and run every time I get in it and get me from a to b. This is not a very big load but it seems to feel the best driving down the road.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 14, 2011)

Well this is my 1983 pickup. It's not much but it does it's job, which is start and run every time I get in it and get me from a to b. This is not a very big load but it seems to feel the best driving down the road.


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a buddy of mine's '85 Toyota, he let me borrow it one day to haul some wood!View attachment 207290


----------



## cheeves (Nov 15, 2011)

StihlBoy440 said:


> This is a buddy of mine's '85 Toyota, he let me borrow it one day to haul some wood!View attachment 207290


Great Trucks!!! Had an '88 that was incredible. Put 285,000 on it and gave it to a friend. He drove it for 6 more years!! That 22R motor was the best one Toyota ever made. Don't know if they're still making it.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 15, 2011)

I should have some pics this weekend. My neighbor wants some trees cut down. Free wood. Yay


----------



## chucker (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 207373
View attachment 207374
its not a toilet slide, but heres what my little 93 ford ranger splash carries daily with a 4 cyl. 5 spd .. easy on the back and gas money!


----------



## whitepup (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a GMC 1500 I use in the spring for getting wood, but gas is a beotch in that big ride, so it's back to using my old 94 4-banger 'Yota. 180K miles, it's my winter ride. I load it with cinderblocks on snowy days, and I love the thing. 4th gear went out in her 3 years ago, but she still hauls wood like a champ! 

Pic of her while getting gas:

View attachment 211769


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 16, 2011)

whitepup said:


> I have a GMC 1500 I use in the spring for getting wood, but gas is a beotch in that big ride, so it's back to using my old 94 4-banger 'Yota. 180K miles, it's my winter ride. I load it with cinderblocks on snowy days, and I love the thing. 4th gear went out in her 3 years ago, but she still hauls wood like a champ!
> 
> Pic of her while getting gas:



good thing no cops drove by the gas station ! :biggrin:

seriously though, how about a couple $5 ratchet straps to secure the load a bit? seems like a couple bumps in the road could easily knock a few of those logs off


----------



## promac850 (Dec 17, 2011)

chucker said:


> View attachment 207373
> View attachment 207374
> its not a toilet slide, but heres what my little 93 ford ranger splash carries daily with a 4 cyl. 5 spd .. easy on the back and gas money!



Wow, you loaded that sumbeech up...  Bet she's a little light on the front, eh? 

Myself, I drive my 96 Ranger... haven't hauled anything heavy in it, yet. I'm thinking it might suck balls with the 3.slow but bulletproof and 3.73 gears... pushing 31" tires... might have to go into low range. Problem is I can't unlock the hubs at will... :bang: 

Gotta get me a set of Milemarker locking hubs and the conversion kit ASAP. Is 250 bucks a good deal for a brand new set of hubs and the conversion kit?


----------



## Dons kids (Dec 17, 2011)

*4 banger Toyota pickup as a wood hauler? (Show me your Toyota hauling!)*

I don't have many wood haulin pics over the years, but here's a few. 1995 Toyota Tacoma 3 1/2 inch lift, Skyjacker rear springs. Manual locking hubs. The BIG four banger 2.7!!! Had 33s on it, but went back down to the stock 31s.


----------



## chucker (Dec 17, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Wow, you loaded that sumbeech up...  Bet she's a little light on the front, eh?
> 
> Myself, I drive my 96 Ranger... haven't hauled anything heavy in it, yet. I'm thinking it might suck balls with the 3.slow but bulletproof and 3.73 gears... pushing 31" tires... might have to go into low range. Problem is I can't unlock the hubs at will... :bang:
> 
> Gotta get me a set of Milemarker locking hubs and the conversion kit ASAP. Is 250 bucks a good deal for a brand new set of hubs and the conversion kit?



guess i forgot to mention its only 2 wheel drive with 3.45 gears... did change over to steel wheels and 22575r/14 tires for better floation on the boggy ground where haveing this warm winter. also loaded heavy to the front she a cake walk.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 24, 2012)

1990 toyota, 5speed, 22RE, air bags, bought new, 250,000miles of abuse, packed full, as usual


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine's a 4runner, not a truck, and it's never hauled much, but I'm finishing up a lot of work I just put into it and it's looking and driving better than ever so I thought I'd share a pic. 







Also came across this vid the other day. Has most of us beat, I think.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gHhYZnNif9w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 24, 2012)

awesome video blakesmaster!!


----------



## 46&2 (Jan 25, 2012)

94 T100 long bed with a light load (usually fill 'er up). This truck has been great to me.View attachment 219769


----------



## ancy (Jan 25, 2012)

Stihl's gone now


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 26, 2012)

cheeves said:


> Had one just like it! A '90. Got it on internet from a kid in RI. Had less than 100,000 miles. Used it for 6 yrs getting wood. Great on the dirt biker trails. Traded it in on the wifes 2002. 3rd one but they're skimping on the carbon in the steel. Toyota replaced the whole frame. Cost them $12,000!



Didn't cost Toyota a penny they charged the company that made the frames, a US company because it wasn't to spec. That company is now bankrupt . My son worked for toyota and did many frame replacements


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm bumping an old thread, I know, but it's MY thread! :hmm3grin2orange: Finally finished (well, almost finished) my 'Yota woodhauler:






After doing of the basic maintenance it needed (tune up and such) I replaced the entire exhaust, put T-100 brakes on the front, cranked the T-bars for 1.5" of lift, replaced the shocks with longer travel units, put some helper springs in the rear which also gave me about 3" of lift, and put a set of 265/75/16 (32x10.5) Treadwright Guard Dogs on 16x7 Tundra steelies on it. The only thing left to do is "Lincoln Lock" the rear but I need to get down to my buddy's shop to do the welding. I took it out to one of my cutting spots and even with open diffs the Treadwrights kick ass! As you can see the rearend is a little jacked, but that will even out once the truck is loaded which will be nice-no more looking up at the sky when I'm hauling wood  Keep the Yota wood hauling pics coming!


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like a real Stump Jumper. Nice job..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 10, 2012)

IHDiesel73L said:


> I'm bumping an old thread, I know, but it's MY thread! :hmm3grin2orange: Finally finished (well, almost finished) my 'Yota woodhauler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! looks like you did a "Zuk mod" on the rear. I added coil springs to my runner this winter and got about the same amount of lift in back. Like the look of those Treadwrights too. I put a Lockrite locker in my rearend, was very simple to do and only cost about $250 bucks for the part. Handles very similar on road and off road is a WORLD of difference.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the only pic of my 98 V-6






On a fishing trip


----------



## Jeremy102579 (Apr 10, 2012)

She isnt a 4 Banger, but here is my 8 Banger !! 
Drove her up from Dallas, TX last March 2010.
2001 Limited 4x4 ...only 79 k on her 

View attachment 233056


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Apr 10, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice! looks like you did a "Zuk mod" on the rear. I added coil springs to my runner this winter and got about the same amount of lift in back. Like the look of those Treadwrights too. I put a Lockrite locker in my rearend, was very simple to do and only cost about $250 bucks for the part. Handles very similar on road and off road is a WORLD of difference.



Are you a Yotatech'er? It is the ZUK mod indeed-200lb 14" springs-they make for a little rougher ride, but the hauling capacity will be worth it. I went back and forth about the Lockrite vs. a welded rear and now that I've talked to plenty of guys who run them on the street I'm ok with it. I have a complete rearend (drum to drum) that I'm going to use as my guinea pig. If I really hate it I can always swap my old 3rd member back in.


----------



## Jeremy102579 (Apr 10, 2012)

SS396driver said:


> Didn't cost Toyota a penny they charged the company that made the frames, a US company because it wasn't to spec. That company is now bankrupt . My son worked for toyota and did many frame replacements



Actually, Dana was the supplier of the frames on the early 2k tacomas. Same supplier that made my tundra frame. Reason I went south for my tundra...I dont think their bankrupt.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 10, 2012)

I forgot to take pics, but I moved 1 cord of apple wood in three trips... from the garage to the stacking area out back. No trouble with that, except backing up a hill required 4L since it was lacking some low end grunt due to an exhaust leak.

I'll be able to haul lots more after getting some manual hubs and throwing some Chevy 1500 leafs on the back.


----------



## Lil Red (Apr 10, 2012)

I have used my daily driver 2000 yota, 4 cyl, manual for about a 6 months to haul wood. Sometimes (if not most) I would fit a full cord in a 5x8 trailer and fill the bed, fir mostly, but sometimes I would do alder. Green too :frown: The clutch and brakes are done but other than power it did exceptionally well for what I asking it do. You can really beat on them and they take it! It only has 130k

FYI I ended up buying and f350.... I hate that it wont go places the yota did and the 350 turns like a tractor


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 11, 2012)

IHDiesel73L said:


> Are you a Yotatech'er? It is the ZUK mod indeed-200lb 14" springs-they make for a little rougher ride, but the hauling capacity will be worth it. I went back and forth about the Lockrite vs. a welded rear and now that I've talked to plenty of guys who run them on the street I'm ok with it. I have a complete rearend (drum to drum) that I'm going to use as my guinea pig. If I really hate it I can always swap my old 3rd member back in.



I'm a member, but not very active. Mainly use it to research the best parts to buy, troubleshoot problems, etc. Lots of good info there for yota owners.


----------



## AlaskaMark (Apr 15, 2012)

*84 Toy*

I haul 12 cords a year with my '84. Extra leaf in back, 35" tires, 5.27 gears with Detroit TruTrac soft lockers front and rear, 1.25" body lift. Bed height is a pain but I can access wood where very few others can.


View attachment 233656
View attachment 233657
View attachment 233658
View attachment 233659


----------



## cowroy (Apr 16, 2012)

I have went back and fourth several times about getting a bigger truck with an 8' bed so I could haul more firewood, but I just can't bring myself to sell my little ole truck 










I could do a lot of things to make it nicer, but some helper springs would be a good place to start. 1983


----------



## fishercat (Apr 17, 2012)

*Careful cranking those T=bars!*



IHDiesel73L said:


> I'm bumping an old thread, I know, but it's MY thread! :hmm3grin2orange: Finally finished (well, almost finished) my 'Yota woodhauler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ball joint spacers are better in every way. Except a Solid axle conversion of course!


----------



## fishercat (Apr 17, 2012)

*good thinking.*



IHDiesel73L said:


> In doing a little reading I'm reconsidering the 33s. I'm going to stick with 31s and maybe still try to get some 4.56s because I want to be able to pull a trailer.



proper gearing is the best money you could spend.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 17, 2012)

*Love my T100*



MGoBlue said:


> Here's my old T:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best truck I've ever owned. I've loaded mine a lot more than that.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 17, 2012)

*Pretty simple.*



Somesawguy said:


> I'll have to agree. 4Low is very handy. Sometimes I wish it was lower, but it's not bad. The nice thing about manual hubs is you can put it in 4Low without locking the hubs, and it's like having low range for 2wd.
> 
> I still haven't quite figured out how to bypass the high idle circuit when the engine is cold.



89-94 upper intake and throttle body. Ton's of articles about it online. I do them all the time.


----------



## Somesawguy (Apr 17, 2012)

fishercat said:


> 89-94 upper intake and throttle body. Ton's of articles about it online. I do them all the time.



Can you post a link to a couple? I haven't found much. There is a coolant line that goes to those IIRC. Mine is an 89 22RE. I didn't find much on Pirate, or toyotanation.

I did see one guy put some duct tape over the hole inside. I'd rather not do that.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't have any pics of it loaded up, but this is my 91, 3.slow. BJ spacers and 14" 100lb coil Zuk mod in the rear. Rides great. Been hauling potting soil lately, handles a wet yard just fine (~3000lbs) with room to spare in the suspension.


----------



## Somesawguy (Apr 19, 2012)

mtnwkr said:


> Don't have any pics of it loaded up, but this is my 91, 3.slow. BJ spacers and 14" 100lb coil Zuk mod in the rear. Rides great. Been hauling potting soil lately, handles a wet yard just fine (~3000lbs) with room to spare in the suspension.



Mine looks identical, well except for the rust on mine and a different color. I love that little truck. Mine has the 22RE which works, but there isn't much power to spare. I'm just glad it's a standard and not an auto. 

What is the Zuk mod? Mine sags a bit with a load, but it's not too bad.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 19, 2012)

The Zuk mod is a way of attatching a coil spring between the frame and axle. makes your leaf spring rear end into a coil spring. No sag, and a better ride. 
Look it up on Yotatech! It was easy, less than an hour to install and about $80


----------



## fishercat (Apr 19, 2012)

*I'll look for the links.*



Somesawguy said:


> Can you post a link to a couple? I haven't found much. There is a coolant line that goes to those IIRC. Mine is an 89 22RE. I didn't find much on Pirate, or toyotanation.
> 
> I did see one guy put some duct tape over the hole inside. I'd rather not do that.



I'll go look at my 4runner to see what I did with that line. I don't remember. LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 235054


View attachment 235056


View attachment 235057


Here are a couple with mixed hard wood going to the stzck and one of some fresh Hedge today courtesy or recent tornado damage here in KS.


----------



## lmbrman (Jul 31, 2012)

been too hot to work much, but finally threw a load on the yota today and delivered it, 22re, 5sp, 240,000miles and going strong !


----------



## Mac88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Locust Cutter said:


> ...some fresh Hedge today courtesy or recent tornado damage here in KS.



I love that yeller wood...still got a couple cords left in the woodshed.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a picture of my "Yota" for all you Toyota wood haulers.

Here it is sitting on 35's with a 3 inch body lift and a 350 Small Block Chevy V8 motor in it  The 4 cylinder motor wasn't cutting it!

View attachment 246986
View attachment 246987


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you put the 350 in? That was all the rage in the late 80's.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, Custom ground cam and everything in it, 4:10 gears, Griffin radiator and fans, list goes on and on.


----------



## missouriboy (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a real wood hauler View attachment 247268


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 27, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> This is a real wood hauler



Someone tell this found on road dead guy this is a Toyota thread. :notrolls2:

I hauled 6 loads today. Started with these to test the yard they came out of:









Ended with this:


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 28, 2012)

sold my 80 p/u :msp_sad: now i rock an 88 4Runner


----------



## ShaneLogs (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice truck MGOBlue! Toyota's for life!


----------



## ole yukon (Oct 28, 2012)

MGoBlue said:


> Someone tell this found on road dead guy this is a Toyota thread. :notrolls2:
> 
> I hauled 6 loads today. Started with these to test the yard they came out of:
> 
> ...



:msp_thumbup:

yikes I aint never hauled wood in a truck that nice lookin before...that would scare me to death lol


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 28, 2012)

fishercat said:


> Best truck I've ever owned. I've loaded mine a lot more than that.



I remember I was ALL OVER my bump stops with that one. Any more and I would worry about bustin a spring.

Here's an old one w/ 6 railroad ties.


----------



## johncinco (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is my tundra, no load on it. 234,000 miles. I have to take it in for another inspection, they are extending the recall/warranty for the rusted frames on some years. I had it in once already, they replaced the spare tire straps and the gas tank straps. All free. I do load it down on occasion though. Just discovered I have one broken leaf spring. It was hanging out the side and banging into stuff as I drove down the road. Also starting to get a modulating vibration/hum when driving. May be a bearing or something in the rear end. maybe just a bad tire. :msp_wink: I keep telling myself that anyway.


----------



## ancy (Oct 29, 2012)

View attachment 259951
View attachment 259953


----------



## ancy (Oct 29, 2012)

johncinco said:


> Here is my tundra, no load on it. 234,000 miles. I have to take it in for another inspection, they are extending the recall/warranty for the rusted frames on some years. I had it in once already, they replaced the spare tire straps and the gas tank straps. All free. I do load it down on occasion though. Just discovered I have one broken leaf spring. It was hanging out the side and banging into stuff as I drove down the road. Also starting to get a modulating vibration/hum when driving. May be a bearing or something in the rear end. maybe just a bad tire. :msp_wink: I keep telling myself that anyway.



Mine has the same thing not cheap to rebuild and not many around! That was around 12,000 ago.


----------



## bentring (Oct 29, 2012)

Man, you guys are making me itch for another Toy. I often miss my old 86 4X4, especially when there's three drops of water on the ground and I want to leave pavement in my 2wd diesel.


----------



## deye223 (Oct 31, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## ShaneLogs (Oct 31, 2012)

deye223 said:


> here ya go



4 banger in it still ? Cool Toyota!


----------



## Stem450Husky (Oct 31, 2012)

*1994 Toyota Pickup, 246,XXX on the clock, 22RE 4 banger with 5 speed. Many time's have Dad and I loaded this thing so heavily that it picks the front of the truck up if we run over a bump.*

View attachment 260261

View attachment 260262

View attachment 260263


----------



## Gavman (Oct 31, 2012)

Stem450Husky said:


> *1994 Toyota Pickup, 246,XXX on the clock, 22RE 4 banger with 5 speed. Many time's have Dad and I loaded this thing so heavily that it picks the front of the truck up if we run over a bump.*
> 
> View attachment 260261
> 
> ...



Well I would call bull#### on that but the pics are 
Holy loads Batman:eek2:


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 31, 2012)

Gavman said:


> Well I would call bull#### on that but the pics are



+1
I'm still having a hard time believing that first pic. :msp_huh:


----------



## Stem450Husky (Oct 31, 2012)

Gavman said:


> Well I would call bull#### on that but the pics are
> Holy loads Batman:eek2:



Yeah, we don't mess around :msp_thumbup: Been doing it by myself lately though, since dad is still recovering from knee replacement surgery.


----------



## Stem450Husky (Oct 31, 2012)

until now, I was cutting everything with my 18" B/C'd 450 and dad's 51 with 16" B/C. Now I can tackle even bigger stuff with the addition of my new (to me) Stihl MS650

Walnut tree from over the weekend


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 31, 2012)

MGoBlue said:


> +1
> I'm still having a hard time believing that first pic. :msp_huh:



Nope!! Pictures are real. 

He can evaluate saws very accurately. 

Befor he got the Stihl 650 I had him evaluate an 026 Brad had ported for me. 

On his first running of a ported saw:


















Holy Krap!!!! This thing $hits wood!!

Very truthful lad. 

Hey Rob!!


----------



## Stem450Husky (Oct 31, 2012)

this is the tree from the first pic...

View attachment 260287


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 31, 2012)

Doing a MM on his 650 soon. LOL
Can't get the grin off his face!!!


----------



## Stem450Husky (Oct 31, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> Doing a MM on his 650 soon. LOL
> Can't get the grin off his face!!!



yesssssssssssssss :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 31, 2012)

Stem450Husky said:


> yesssssssssssssss :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:



I feel like a drug dealer. He's CAADDICTED.


----------



## deye223 (Oct 31, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> 4 banger in it still ? Cool Toyota!



yeah mate and just changed it over the old one done 517,450KM or about 323,400ML 
and thats a tiny 2.4 liter diesel 5 speed box and i would not put any other donk in her
there is nothing like a deisel for putting around the scrub

cheers D


----------



## hdp (Nov 1, 2012)

guessing none of these guys lost anyone in the pacific in wwii, maybe my pride runs deeper than most


----------



## Gavman (Nov 1, 2012)

hdp said:


> guessing none of these guys lost anyone in the pacific in wwii, maybe my pride runs deeper than most



You still bitter bout that


----------



## Zare (Nov 1, 2012)

*The New Taco wood hauler*





*Improvised sides...on big trailer*




*
The Old Taco wood hauler with l'il trailer scoring campfire slabwood *





*I love my Tacos*
and Huskies:dog:


----------

